# Review of Bizarre Exercise Equipment



## smitdog (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm guessing you don't mean to have this showing as 5 stars, just thought you might want to edit that.

I can't stand using hoses like this that recoil like a spring. Very annoying to have to constantly fight against it. Thanks for the review, most people wouldn't take the time to review a hose but now I know at least one to stay away from!


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for the catch, Jarrett.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

In the right place it could work very nicely.
Over a table saw that gets move once in a while.


----------

